# German Giants



## kmaben (Dec 7, 2012)

Eeeek! I love technology. I am face book friends with two German giant breeders from Russian and Serbia. And thanks to google translate we can communicate with each other. If I can get permission to use Sasha's pictures can I get a page added to the rabbit breeds list for the German Giant? I have pictures of the standard that I'm dying to share. Compared to the minimum weight standards Kai is short by nine pounds! Sasha had an obese female that weighed in at 30 pounds. CRIKEY!!

*dies from excitement*


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol! Just email a mod what you want it to say and they will put it up!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 8, 2012)

oh i got all exceited...thought your were about to say you found US breeders!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 8, 2012)

Why don't you post the information here informally if there's much of a wait.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 8, 2012)

fuzz16 said:


> oh i got all exceited...thought your were about to say you found US breeders!!!


 
Me too! I was thinking you got a German Giant-SO disappointed :bigtears: LOL


----------



## pamnock (Dec 8, 2012)

Germans are actually not uncommon in the US and have been crossed with our Giant Angoras. I personally know a breeder who has Germans.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 9, 2012)

Say what?! I have been googeling breeders all weekend and only came up with one that looks pretty shifty. I would love another German Giant. I love the breed even though from what I've seen and heard they tend to be pretty stubborn rabbits.

How do you show the Angora's if the German Giant isn't ARBA approved?
Yes I am very ignorant on rabbit breeding and showing.

I just checked out your line breeding chart. Still confused. Unless the Giant Angora has it's origins in the German giant?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 9, 2012)

Janet Gruber is a major Giant Angora breeder who crosses Germans into her lines. She's working on introducing new Giant Angora colors, which she's gotten from breeding in Germans. Rabbits don't have to be pure-bred to be shown, so the Giant Angora/Germans are able to be exibited (but not registered).


----------



## Troller (Dec 9, 2012)

Curious, does anyone know a good site to read about German Giants? I've searched but all I keep finding is stories about Darius or sites that mention Flemish.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 10, 2012)

rays rabbits..but they may be contis

he breeds hundreds of rabbits, though and i dont know the personality or quality of his. their 200$ each

i know there is someone in CA and one in TX who has a pair also, but i dont know who exactly. there are some in CA who have one or two to breed into their flemish lines to bulk them up.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.germanangora.net/gaadvdisadv.htm
http://www.raising-rabbits.com/german-angora-rabbits.html
http://iagarb.com/about-the-german-angora/
http://www.germanangora.net/breeders.html


----------



## pamnock (Dec 10, 2012)

Opps - I apologize. Until you emailed me, I thought you were referring to German Giant Angoras :headsmack Duh

If you google for sites, there are many German Giant importers http://www.rayrabbit.com/


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 10, 2012)

i think ray does contis..

im not sure on difference between german greys and contis though other than color


----------



## Troller (Dec 11, 2012)

Also Ray (I'm assuming we're talking about Sugar Ray in CT) mixes his to Flemish and from what little I gathered Grey Germans have different body proportions such as a blockier frame, more bone etc. then US Flemishes. I just want to know the exact differences is all. I hear they live longer but have some kind of intestinal problems and their temperants are different.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 11, 2012)

German Giants bred in Europe are MUCH blockier. The head is very rounded and the ears are taller and rounded at the top. They tend to be around the same weight or a little heavier. 20-24 pounds is not uncommon. 
Kai's daddy was 24 pounds and his mom was 22. Kai is only 11 pounds at the moment.
Personality I can only go off of my guy, the way his daddy was and what the other breeders have told me. Stubborn is the word. If they want it, forget it, just give it to them. Kai wanted in the bird room and the door was shut. He jumped up and was working the door knob till I put a baby gate up. Which deterred him for about 10 minutes.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 11, 2012)

Sacha's Rabbits

I hate the rounded face. I think it is so weird looking


















I LOVE this guy. Even though his ears "arent right"





And of course this is my baby. His left ear still doesn't stand.
He's about two months here. (I forget how ADORABLE he was)





And now he's a ten month old brat.





I wish I could find pictures of Kai's daddy. He was very square.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 12, 2012)

wooooow never knew their ears differed in shape from the contis, those are so neat how they round at the end! 

where did you get yours from?


----------



## kmaben (Dec 12, 2012)

Kai came from a breeder in Speyer Germany. I got him while I was stationed there. We were looking for German lops and I came across pictures of yellow baby german giants. I got one of the German gals I worked with to talk to the guy and we went to look. Of course looking lead to buying and then googeling. I've never regretted my "impulse" buy. Well only sometimes. Like when he's chewing holes in the carpet.


----------

